# ATV/UTV Trailering ?



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

Okay guys, I recently purchased a new Honda ATV and have a question about hauling it on the trailer. In gear? Or N? I have heard differen't opinions about saving the trasmission in N and wanted to see what you all do. I have good straps and would never haul it without them...Thanks.


----------



## INTOTHEBLUE (Jun 21, 2011)

I haul mine with straps. Sometimes have parking brake on. Never leave in gear


----------



## TXGRANDSLAM (Sep 21, 2009)

I use one strap on rear to pull bike back and one in front goin forward basically 4 point tie down with two straps in neutral! A parking brake is different then a parkin gear but done right bike should have no problem stayin in the spot and possition you want it


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

*exactly*

I haul mine exactly like TXGRANDSLAM does plus I usually attach the wench to the front of trailer.

When I load all of mine sideways across the trailer same as above except I strap the ends of the atv to the opposite side of trailer .... learned that the hard way when a ATV decided to exit the trailer as I made a turn, good thing it was early in teh Am so no traffic and no WITNESS lol!


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

I put both my rzrs in park and run two straps on each one. Park, Neutral, drive, reverse. It doesn't really matter what gear you leave it in. I personally would not leave it in neutral in case a strap breaks, I saw a four wheeler come off a trailer at 80 mph on an icy highway in south Dakota one time. It slid forever until is hit the grass and then went to flying. It was pretty awesome sight from my view. Not so awesome for the owner.


----------



## DANCO (Aug 12, 2005)

```
[URL="http://www.discountramps.com/atv-wheel-bonnet.htm"]I use two of these on opposite corners[/URL]
```


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

When I took procession of my Honda Foreman 500 4x4, I was informed it was ok to leave in first gear and use two straps. I haul it in the back of my truck and only concern hauling it in neutral would be having to stop really quick and brush guard popping the back glass. I have also made some "stops" if you will from 1/4" aluminum diamond plate to mount on the front of truck bed directly in front of the tires to help prevent it from moving forward.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Leave them in park. I dont use cheezy straps though, I use 12k lb vehicle straps


----------

